# The plastic guides at each side of the blinds



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I have broken one of these guides, I caught it when turning the mattress over. 

I have no idea what they are called so its difficult to search for one. It is the part which encloses the side edge of the blind and includes the notches which stop the blind at the required height. It is attached to the wall with screws.

Mine has broken along a vertical line.

Does anyone know where l can get a replacement?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I think they are called legs, Ken at Magnum Mobiles in Grimsby did have dozens at one time give them a try, just google him, i dont know how to make a link.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Marrabone said:


> I have broken one of these guides, I caught it when turning the mattress over.
> 
> I have no idea what they are called so its difficult to search for one. It is the part which encloses the side edge of the blind and includes the notches which stop the blind at the required height. It is attached to the wall with screws.
> 
> ...


Make of blind and a picture would help us.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

They are made by Seitz but l don't think l am up to posting a photo, sorry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Marrabone said:


> They are made by Seitz but l don't think l am up to posting a photo, sorry.


You'll find that learning how to upload a photo is very easy and will help whenever something goes wrong as we all have similar equipment but not exactly the same so pictures save a lot of trying to describe something accurately, there is a simple upload instruction tip on here, but I'm just going out so don't have time to look for it.

You'll find the window parts here


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I bought replacements recently for £2,10 for a pair off ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blind-End...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4aacd858e8


----------

